# McGrady suffers another death; out for tonight's game



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Poor guy, can't catch a break.

On a side not, this isn't the issue he has been struggling with. This probably came as a surprise.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Hope he feel better soon, and put his mind together back to the games. Hope we can pick up first game win without T-Mac.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Death?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

this guys like a kennedy


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Poor guy I wish him the best!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

I wish TMac the best. He's such a phenomenal athlete. I hope he overcomes all these trials in his life right now.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

My condolances go out to him and his family, it's never good when anyone loses someone they love....


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

damn...you can just tell the guy is trying his best for the team & fans but nothing at all is going his way. 

I hope everything just gets better for mac in mind, body & soul.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

This man is a trooper. Loses someone every year of his career and still comes out every night to compete. Haters can just go end their lives.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Damn IT! Why does this keep happening to the guy!?!? Do you think hes going to be playing without heart again?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

AGAIN??!!!........F***!

Wish him the best


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm wondering why he can't play tonight. Maybe he has to go to the funeral or something, but I think that playing would almost be good for him. To get his mind of his personal life for two and a half hours...That is something that every basketball player should cherish.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

OMG 

the CCTV commentators are wondering why TMAC is not on the court.


----------



## j-rocket (Feb 22, 2006)

lord have mercy on t-mac. wow I cant believe this is happening to him  .... my Prayers are with him. :angel:


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

i feel bad for the guy. it seems like he dosent know where to turn. it seems like he is reaching out for help when he made thoes comments on all star weekend about how it was affecting him on the court.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Man, I can't believe this....

He has to be one of the best players in the NBA. No player suffered much more than McGrady. And he still can get even 26ppg per night...

This guy is really a powerful player. If LeBron has this, he wouldn't have coped with it....


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

whats that a death every year now for nine years? holy ****


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

you guys are really unkucky


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Stat O said:


> whats that a death every year now for nine years? holy ****


If his undisclosed problem was a death, then it's 2 this year.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> If his undisclosed problem was a death, then it's 2 this year.


i think he said the other problem was someone's health


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I think his problems were someones health. Which in turn eventually led to this death? Now im starting to piece together stuff

-Health problems
-Suddenly somebody died
-Looks to me there is a connection to those both.

Hopefully Tmac will make it through and move on. And this is the last of any problems he has to deal with.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I think his problems were someones health. Which in turn eventually led to this death? Now im starting to piece together stuff
> 
> -Health problems
> -Suddenly somebody died
> ...


Seems to be it.

Get back and get his mind all together and it's systems go.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I think his problems were someones health. Which in turn eventually led to this death? Now im starting to piece together stuff
> 
> -Health problems
> -Suddenly somebody died
> ...


the first post said they arent related which sucks even more. a completely unexpected death and another family member still with an illness.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Trade TMAC?


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

ive been there before. after a while, u gotta stop being sad and be happy they are in a better place and celebrate their life...

prayers for his family...


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

has he returned to the team?
is he going to play Sunday?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> the first post said they arent related which sucks even more. a completely unexpected death and another family member still with an illness.


damn then... That just sucks if its true


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

His fiancee's mother died.....


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

edyzbasketball said:


> His fiancee's mother died.....


 Of Parkinson's disease, as well. That has to be really difficult.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

How'd you find that out?


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote from Houston Chronicle



> Rockets forward Tracy McGrady returned to the team after missing Friday's game following the death of his fiancée's mother. Aloa Harris died of Parkinson's disease Thursday. He traveled with the team to Houston for tonight's game, then will fly to North Carolina for the funeral Tuesday.
> 
> "We knew it was coming," McGrady said. "We didn't know when. Just trying to hold my girl Clarenda up and hold the family together. It's her mom. It was a real difficult situation. My girl was going through it, so I'm going through it. She was dealing with a newborn. You can imagine the stress.
> 
> ...


----------

